# What do you think?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like her color. Nice straight legs. Maybe a little thick in the throatlatch but it is hard to tell with all the poofy winter hair. Her pasterns look a little long for my taste and seem to be a little over-flexed on the front. That may be due to the hooves tho. Not a bad looking girl, especially for free. Her muzzle and chin look funny to me too.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I think she looks pretty nice for a free horse, too! I don't really think she looks "broke down". She also seems to have a sweet nature---at least in her eyes! I hope your friend has the best of luck with her.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

hillbillyin said:


> I think she looks pretty nice for a free horse, too! I don't really think she looks "broke down". She also seems to have a sweet nature---at least in her eyes! I hope your friend has the best of luck with her.


yea these are my best pics of her. you would really have to see her in person to see what i mean. but she is cute, and very nice for a free horse!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't see all that much. She looks basically straight and intelligent. As you said, she needs some weight and some farrier work. I agree that there is something off about her muzzle, but it could be that she's nervous in the pictures. Unless she has a bad bite. Maybe should have her teeth looked at. Or post some photos of her teeth from the front and side. If she'll let you!

All my horses have been free except one. They've all been wonderful.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I am no good at critiquing but she's cute!


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I like her head, but her throatlatch is a little thick. If you decide you want to show her (esp in halter) I would sweat her neck, then she'd have a really nice neck/throatlatch. She does look like she has a slightly larger jowl, but that may be all her fuzzy hair.
I think when you get her feet done her pasterns won't look so bad, but right now they look really long and sloped. She has a nice flat knee, and her hip isn't too bad.
It's hard to tell because of the strange pose you have her standing in (that's not how you set up a halter horse if that's what you're trying to do), but her shoulder looks a little steep. But it might angle out nicely if her head wasn't being held up so high. 
Although she's not set up to show off her conformation correctly, she has a nice short back that will fill out and fix the dip in her croup with proper feeding and nutrition. 
Her tail looks like it's set a little low, but that may just be an illusion because of her back looking so thin and sunken. 

I looked at her blood lines, and she has two ties to *Bask and one tie to Raffles. But that's about it. Neither one of her parents are big. But that said, breeding doesn't make the horse.

I like the look in her eye, and I'd love to see pictures of her when she gains weight and sheds out all that hair. She's a cutie.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Entitled said:


> I like her head, but her throatlatch is a little thick. If you decide you want to show her (esp in halter) I would sweat her neck, then she'd have a really nice neck/throatlatch. She does look like she has a slightly larger jowl, but that may be all her fuzzy hair.
> I think when you get her feet done her pasterns won't look so bad, but right now they look really long and sloped. She has a nice flat knee, and her hip isn't too bad.
> It's hard to tell because of the strange pose you have her standing in (that's not how you set up a halter horse if that's what you're trying to do), but her shoulder looks a little steep. But it might angle out nicely if her head wasn't being held up so high.
> Although she's not set up to show off her conformation correctly, she has a nice short back that will fill out and fix the dip in her croup with proper feeding and nutrition.
> ...


well she's not my horse so i really dont know what my friend plans on doing with her. i told her that she wouldn't do too good in halter this year most likely and she should wait tell next year to start showing her. i was also the one behind the camera. lol, i told her a few times to get in front of her and not put her head up so high. but no one even listens to me.  yea she does have a low set tail, even when she moves its down.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

This is a mare?...


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ne0n Zero said:


> This is a mare?...


Wow. I completely see what you're talking about. Once I read your post I went back and squinted at the pictures, and although I'm not sure the proper term here, this horse looks like they have the protective skin pouch around a sheath.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Ne0n Zero said:


> This is a mare?...


yes, lol, she had a 5 month old foal at her side before they got her.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I really think she's adorable. I don't think she looks odd at all. She definitely needs a bit more weight and lots of muscle tone. More butt muscle and work on the topline is needed. I see long pasterns as well. Gorgeous dishy face, typical arab. She is beautiful. I would love to see her after she's been toned up.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I really think she's adorable. I don't think she looks odd at all. She definitely needs a bit more weight and lots of muscle tone. More butt muscle and work on the topline is needed. I see long pasterns as well. Gorgeous dishy face, typical arab. She is beautiful. I would love to see her after she's been toned up.


 
yea its hard to tell really with her having such bad feet and stuff. ill be sure to post about her again this summer!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It seems as though he needs more of a top line development, I didn't read much at all about him, but he looks young...keep working on him and I'm sure he'll be lovely


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Considering it was a free horse, it looks to me like she had a good deal. I think she is pretty tho she is under weight. I think with some TLC she should perk up nicely.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She....***my bad!:lol:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> She....***my bad!:lol:


lol!! yep "she"


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol I didn't really read anything I just looked at the pictures.:shock:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Lol I didn't really read anything I just looked at the pictures.:shock:


lol! yea she had a 5 month old baby.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like her, she needs more weight on her, and once she gains weight she'll fill out nicely along her topline. Her pasterns my look long and sloping due to her hooves needing a trim and also standing in the snow. Very pretty mare and a gorgeous color! She has a soft kind eye, but then I love Arabs and have owned them, I have a soft spot for them!

OK, I just looked up her pedigree.....WOW! Your friend got this mare for free?! Your friend is LUCKY! This mare's dam is an Al-Marah-bred mare. talk about nice or what.....check out the Al-Marah Arabian website and you'll know what I am talking about, beautiful horses that are very very athletic! Good Crabbet breeding! Gold Krugerand was fairly well-known and Cal-O-Bask was very well-known and I think the most beautiful of all of the *Bask sons! And Sun Royal, more good Crabbet breeding. I LOVE to have your friend's new mare!!!

Here is a photo of Gold Krugerand.....
http://www.vpfarm.com/stallions.htm


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well dang, it wouldn't let me edit any more on my previous post.... 

Anyhow, the fact that this mare is out of an Al-Marah bred mare would make her worth something in most anyone's book, Al-Marah horses are sometimes hard to come by and highly sought after bloodlines by a lot of Arab folks! I don't think this mare looks broken down at all, she just had a foal and is underweight, she needs some weight on her, and some muscling up, and she will be a knock-out. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her! If she had been up for sale I would've bought her in an instant, especially with those bloodlines! I think your friend got a hekuva deal! How old is the mare?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> Well dang, it wouldn't let me edit any more on my previous post....
> 
> Anyhow, the fact that this mare is out of an Al-Marah bred mare would make her worth something in most anyone's book, Al-Marah horses are sometimes hard to come by and highly sought after bloodlines by a lot of Arab folks! I don't think this mare looks broken down at all, she just had a foal and is underweight, she needs some weight on her, and some muscling up, and she will be a knock-out. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her! If she had been up for sale I would've bought her in an instant, especially with those bloodlines! I think your friend got a hekuva deal! How old is the mare?


 
yep she got her feet done the other day and my friend did say she's gaining weight! ill be sure to get some more pics in a month or so when she's got some good weight on her!  she's thinking about breeding her to this stallion, i cant remeber for the life of me what his breeding is. i need to call his owner. sorry my pics not very good, he's really fat, lol.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's a handsome horse! He looks fat and happy, it's nice to see a stallion out enjoying life in a pasture, and not cooped up in a small paddock or stall.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> He's a handsome horse! He looks fat and happy, it's nice to see a stallion out enjoying life in a pasture, and not cooped up in a small paddock or stall.


lol!! i read ur posts to my friend!! lol, she says thanks!! also she's 10.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Cute mare for a free horse, but she doesn't look to be breeding quality to me. There are some big conformation faults that a trim won't fix. Those front pasterns are long and looked to be dropped. This can be genetic and be passed on to the foal. They can also continue to drop, especially with carrying the constant weight of a foal and end up being painful for the mare. The shoulder is pretty steep as well, typically undesireable in a horse due to the choppy stride it can create. I really hope your friend reconsiders breeding her and chooses just to enjoy her as a riding horse instead. 

As for the stallion - those aren't good conformation shots to judge.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Cat said:


> Cute mare for a free horse, but she doesn't look to be breeding quality to me. There are some big conformation faults that a trim won't fix. Those front pasterns are long and looked to be dropped. This can be genetic and be passed on to the foal. They can also continue to drop, especially with carrying the constant weight of a foal and end up being painful for the mare. The shoulder is pretty steep as well, typically undesireable in a horse due to the choppy stride it can create. I really hope your friend reconsiders breeding her and chooses just to enjoy her as a riding horse instead.
> 
> As for the stallion - those aren't good conformation shots to judge.


 
yea ill be going out this week to take more pics of her. i do agree with you, but my friend says she looks better so we shall see! yea the stallions not mine so these were just a few shots i took at the end of last summer when i was out there. i probably wont be going out there again for awhile. also if she does breed her it wouldn't be tell 1010. she wants to give her at LEAST a year brake from having babys.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I would wait till the farrier trims the mare's feet and get her standing on firm solid ground before making a decision about those pasterns.....if you find the right stallion to compliment her, I'd breed her.....no horse is perfect. Have any of you ever taken a serious look at some of the National Champions legs??!! I could take long pasterns, there are worse things. And she is standing in snow and not standing really square. Her bloodlines are nice enough she could have an extremely nice foal when bred to the right stallion. Also, keep in mind she has no muscle tone at all right now and just had a foal so is not going to be in shape, I think she is a mighty fine mare.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> I would wait till the farrier trims the mare's feet and get her standing on firm solid ground before making a decision about those pasterns.....if you find the right stallion to compliment her, I'd breed her.....no horse is perfect. Have any of you ever taken a serious look at some of the National Champions legs??!! I could take long pasterns, there are worse things. And she is standing in snow and not standing really square. Her bloodlines are nice enough she could have an extremely nice foal when bred to the right stallion. Also, keep in mind she has no muscle tone at all right now and just had a foal so is not going to be in shape, I think she is a mighty fine mare.


yep she just got her feet done and my friend tells me she's looking a lot better now!! im going over there tomorrow since its my day off and ill take some more pics! also alot of the snow has melted so ill be sure to have her set her up where there's no snow and its flat.  yea both me and my friend are looking for just the right stallion to breed to in a few years time. im really leaning towards Ata Bey Starr for my Morab filly, but she's trying to find a liver chestnut to breed her mare to. or a black. but yea i LOVE Ata Bey Starr! he's been my fav arabian stallion since 2006.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

She is very nice looking, especially when she has had a trim, lost the fuzz and gained some muscle


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, he isn't a liver chestnut, but he IS a chestnut....I've been an admirer of his for many years.....Taez. Here is the website where he stands at stud, I think he is amazing! And his Crabbet lines would compliment your friend's mare's Crabbet lines. Click on where it says "stallions" then check out Taez, especially the conformation shot (enlarge it for a better look), I wish I could breed my mare to him! 

Bright Future Farms


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

okay here's some new shots from today!!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow! She is cute! Check your throat latch...it should never be that tight! She does have long pasterns. Tell your friend to get to know this horse better before she even thinks about breeding.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh is she ever pretty, I love her! Her legs look nice to me, and while her pasterns are a bit on the long side I wouldn't let that bother me.....no horse is flawless.
She has a very kind eye.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Wow! She is cute! Check your throat latch...it should never be that tight! She does have long pasterns. Tell your friend to get to know this horse better before she even thinks about breeding.


 
yea you can put 3 fingers inbetween the throat latch and her neck, she has really long hair right there, witch me and my friend were talking about her poofy hair while she was tacking her up, thanks for ur consern. like i said before its going to over a year before she breeds her. i think by then she will know her horse quite well


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> Oh is she ever pretty, I love her! Her legs look nice to me, and while her pasterns are a bit on the long side I wouldn't let that bother me.....no horse is flawless.
> She has a very kind eye.


yea her back look really nice! its just the one right front that looks weird to me. yea i rode her around a bit also and she seamed fine to me. i didnt tort or anything becasue, lol, well there was no place to trot, so i dont know how smooth she is. both me and my friend are signing up for 4H! so that should be alot of fun!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

With all the winter hair they get I know what you mean.....the throatlatch isn't really tight, but it just looks that way because their hair is so long....my Arabian mare used to get such long thick hair she looked like a wooly mammoth and you could barely see the throatlatch on her bridle....lol.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> With all the winter hair they get I know what you mean.....the throatlatch isn't really tight, but it just looks that way because their hair is so long....my Arabian mare used to get such long thick hair she looked like a wooly mammoth and you could barely see the throatlatch on her bridle....lol.


 
lol! yep!! im SO SO ready for summer!! yea its funny we were really talking about her throat latch and how she does have a nice small throat latch but how her hair makes it look really thick. its the same with all our horses!  you should see my half arab filly. i can leady her around by the hair on her forhead! lol!! she's REALLY fuzzy! and she looks sooo ugly in the winter! lol


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Has any checked to see if she is parrot mouthed?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Velvetgrace said:


> Has any checked to see if she is parrot mouthed?


yep i looked at her mouth, he jam is totaly normal. she's an arab and has an arab head/ nose plus she's so fuzzy it makes it look wierd. ill get some pics of her teeth tomorrow.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

okay here some pics of her teeth, sorry there really bad but my camera would not for the life of it focus.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ pearly white :lol:


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She is a really nice mare, I'd love to own her myself!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> She is a really nice mare, I'd love to own her myself!


 
haha! yep! we called her old owner and im going to pick on her yearling colt tomorrow! for free. ill post a topic about him when i get him


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Good straight teeth. Her pasterns still look long and sloped but if she has no lameness problems then I wouldn't let that bother me. Although after a second look, your friend may want a vet to come check out her front pasterns because the right one looks a little dropped where the left one looks fine. She looks much better now. I think her muzzle may just be a little small and coupled with the fluffy hair and the thick throat-latch makes her look weird. I love her mane, in that first picture it almost looks like a dye job. Cute.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Good straight teeth. Her pasterns still look long and sloped but if she has no lameness problems then I wouldn't let that bother me. Although after a second look, your friend may want a vet to come check out her front pasterns because the right one looks a little dropped where the left one looks fine. She looks much better now. I think her muzzle may just be a little small and coupled with the fluffy hair and the thick throat-latch makes her look weird. I love her mane, in that first picture it almost looks like a dye job. Cute.


 
yea i have been trying for awhile now to get my friend to have her vet come out, i really think its a good idea to get any new horse vet checked, but i guess he farrier told her not to mess with her legs, and i really think some boots or something would be really nice for this horse at least in the front when she's riding her. but she doesn't seam to want to listen to me. also the mare throughs her head alot while she's riding her so i told her that could mean shes in pain. but again she just wont listen to me... but its not my horse so i guess its really not up to me.


----------

